# "Port Captains"



## 411353 (11 mo ago)

What is a " Port Captain " ? (not to be confused with Harbour Master or Pilot )
What useful purpose does such an individual serve ?


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

One of the companies that I sailed with had a 'Port Captain', maybe more than one. They were directly employed by owners and their job was to expedite the turnround of vessels. They were usually sent to discharge ports in developing countries and would constantly be on the case of agents, stevedores, receivers, transport companies etc.


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

#2 With Stena we had a guy who did that type of job in Africa he was called a Supercargo
I was on a Stena RO-RO the Stena Hispania which was runing down to various West African ports and the Supercargo would come on at the first port which was Monrovia and he would stay on the ship for the coast usually about five ports and then leave the ship in Monrovia on the way back North he was working for the charters and his job was to expedite the cargo, mostly cars and trucks going South and trailers with wood coming North. We also took on a few forklifts and tractors (Artic type prime movers) in Monrovia which were use to, load and unload cargo these would be left in Monrovia at our second call to the port. If all went well he used to hand out a brown paper envelope full of dollars to the Captain to distribute to the crew and officers. I was an engineer and we also got a brown paper envelope as well for maintaining the forklifts and assisting when cars and trucks would not start. It was not much money but paid the bar bill.


----------



## 411353 (11 mo ago)

John Gowers said:


> #2 With Stena we had a guy who did that type of job in Africa he was called a Supercargo
> I was on a Stena RO-RO the Stena Hispania which was runing down to various West African ports and the Supercargo would come on at the first port which was Monrovia and he would stay on the ship for the coast usually about five ports and then leave the ship in Monrovia on the way back North he was working for the charters and his job was to expedite the cargo, mostly cars and trucks going South and trailers with wood coming North. We also took on a few forklifts and tractors (Artic type prime movers) in Monrovia which were use to, load and unload cargo these would be left in Monrovia at our second call to the port. If all went well he used to hand out a brown paper envelope full of dollars to the Captain to distribute to the crew and officers. I was an engineer and we also got a brown paper envelope as well for maintaining the forklifts and assisting when cars and trucks would not start. It was not much money but paid the bar bill.


Interesting stuff John.
In the case of those Brown Paper Envelopes, did you ever get the feeling that in accepting them you were placing yourself in a position whereby you could be used and abused further down the track. Did the recipients of those Brown Paper Envelopes declare the content on their tax returns ? Over time, did those envelopes get larger and larger, did they ever in fact become bags ?
Just a thought ?


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

As I said it was a very small amount, now I would imagine the Captain and C/O got a lot more but I never found out how much. As law abiding citizens I would say that all earnings would be declared


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

When I joined Shell tanker "San Florentino" in Cammell Laird's she had just returned from many months as the top-up vessel at Bonny and was having all the lightering fenders and winches removed before going back into service as a black oil carrier. During the handover I was told that, while in Bonny, all the officers (she had Chinese crew) had received brown envelopes in payment for the unsociable conditions of the posting. All were confident (some claimed to assurance from the Master) that the cash-in-hand was tax-free.
Some months later I learned that they had subsequently received tax demands for the unpaid amounts. Bit of a bummer for those who'd already spent the lot.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes, the Port Captain was an expediter. Very important on a Liner Service. No brown envelopes on Barber Blue Sea. The PC just came aboard and explained what was to be loaded and what extra cargo, working with the Mate. 

In my mind they were good guys, one, in LA/Long Beach helping my wife to visit the ship on the West Coast USA and Gulf. On the WC, he told my wife off for not having done the sea run - She was, and still is, terrified of seasickness! Once, in LA she was almost hysterical because, "The ship was moving!" - Auto Ballast as a heavy load was run up the ramp!

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## 411353 (11 mo ago)

Ron Stringer said:


> When I joined Shell tanker "San Florentino" in Cammell Laird's she had just returned from many months as the top-up vessel at Bonny and was having all the lightering fenders and winches removed before going back into service as a black oil carrier. During the handover I was told that, while in Bonny, all the officers (she had Chinese crew) had received brown envelopes in payment for the unsociable conditions of the posting. All were confident (some claimed to assurance from the Master) that the cash-in-hand was tax-free.
> Some months later I learned that they had subsequently received tax demands for the unpaid amounts. Bit of a bummer for those who'd already spent the lot.


Hi Ron,
Your post is of particular interest to me.
Can you recall if the brown envelopes were in fact distributed by a "Port Captain" (Cargo Superintendent/Supercargo) and if so was that individual acting on behalf of the shipowner or alternatively the Charterer of the vessel.?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

The only time I ever got a "bung" was when I complained to a Japanese guarantee engineer about the crap air conditioning. The "hush money'" came in the form of a box of vending machine style glasses of saki. I'd have preferred a case of beer.

On another ship, we were on a Jugolinea charter and carried a Supercargo. The Mate, formerly from another well known general cargo company, felt that he was entitled to some of the largesse laid out by the Supercargo and was seen chasing him around Chinatown in Yokohama demanding money. The Supercargo got quite distressed, claiming he had no money.

John T


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

John,

Another bad memory - I was chased around Yoko by Nav Cadets who had run out of money! The oldest are the bestest: Put in order," Off, Fork!".

What was the fantastic department store that had the penguins running around the "ice flow"? I bought a clockwork "band" of animal musicians there (Drums, trombone, bugle etc.). I was, during this time, fascinated with this depth of engineering, latterly overcome by the Transformers (The Stegosaurus was spectacular!).

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

makko said:


> John,
> 
> Another bad memory - I was chased around Yoko by Nav Cadets who had run out of money! The oldest are the bestest: Put in order," Off, Fork!".
> 
> ...


Ha ha. Those cadets! Moral of the story, if you don't run out of money in Yokohama, you're doing something wrong.

John T

PS Probably the Daimaru.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

ex-Master of GUEP said:


> Hi Ron,
> Your post is of particular interest to me.
> Can you recall if the brown envelopes were in fact distributed by a "Port Captain" (Cargo Superintendent/Supercargo) and if so was that individual acting on behalf of the shipowner or alternatively the Charterer of the vessel.?
> 
> ...


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

ex-Master of GUEP said:


> Hi Ron,
> Your post is of particular interest to me.
> Can you recall if the brown envelopes were in fact distributed by a "Port Captain" (Cargo Superintendent/Supercargo) and if so was that individual acting on behalf of the shipowner or alternatively the Charterer of the vessel.?


As a cargo superintendent with a London stevedoring company, upon completion of a vessel’s discharge/loading, I handed out at least three brown envelopes containing gratuities. One for the Mate, one for the head tally clerk and one had a ten shilling note for the Port Authority oiler who saw to the placing of quay portal cranes during the working of a ship.

“Oil for the wheels of commerce” one could say in those less censorious times. 

Keith


----------



## FuzzyGolfito (Oct 3, 2015)

411353 said:


> Interesting stuff John.
> In the case of those Brown Paper Envelopes, did you ever get the feeling that in accepting them you were placing yourself in a position whereby you could be used and abused further down the track. Did the recipients of those Brown Paper Envelopes declare the content on their tax returns ? Over time, did those envelopes get larger and larger, did they ever in fact become bags ?
> Just a thought ?


----------



## FuzzyGolfito (Oct 3, 2015)

As a Chief Engineer, the port Capt. generally tried to steal a taxi that I had ordered. And was supposedly supervising deck stuff....Port Engineers serve a similar function!


----------



## 411353 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for that Ron.
I started the string because the terminology "Port Captain" was strange to me, but thanks to some early replies I immediately recognised them as being Cargo Superintendents/SuperCargo etc., - a terminology I was well familiar with.
The " new " designation, ( or at least " new " to me,) of "Port Captain" bothered me, as it had become apparent that these "Port Captains" were not Harbourmasters or Pilots, in which case I would have understood it straight away.
In reading further replies it came to my attention that the term " Port Captain" was/is used to describe a port/cargo expeditor.
My particular interest was, and forever will be, the *"loss of aged large bulk carriers" (OBO's and Ore/oilers in particular)* during the 1980"s and early 1990's. operating under F.O.C.'s in a depressed shipping market.
I am of the belief that these new brand of Cargo Superintendents (now elevated to " Port Captain") and serving as an "expeditor " may well have played a significant role in the loss of so many vessels and ultimately human lives.
It is the Masters of the vessels that carried the can.
What pressures were placed upon those shipmasters by these strange individuals called Port Captains ? I keep asking myself.
Perhaps I am barking up the wrong tree - but my own experiences - suggest not. Far from it, in fact.
Certainly had I not been forced into premature retirement with major health problems I would have campaigned long and hard to have these matters vigorously investigated instead of being brushed under the carpet - so to speak, as it seemed to me that they were.
Flagging out - did nothing to help - in my view.
All my guys returned home at the end of their tours - but sadly there were many who did not.
Thanks again, for the info provided !!!


----------



## Pete Bower (Sep 13, 2009)

In South African ports, the Port Captain is the port authority's head man in a port, particularly responsible for all maritime matters, navigation, tugs, pilots, berthing etc. The commercial aspects of the port, ie revenue etc, is handled by the Port Manager. If a shipping company has somebody employed shoreside to oversee cargo operations he would be called the cargo superintendent.


----------



## Bankman (7 mo ago)

411353 said:


> What is a " Port Captain " ? (not to be confused with Harbour Master or Pilot )
> What useful purpose does such an individual serve ?


A Captain who's fond of Port.


----------



## Bankman (7 mo ago)

Aberdonian said:


> As a cargo superintendent with a London stevedoring company, upon completion of a vessel’s discharge/loading, I handed out at least three brown envelopes containing gratuities. One for the Mate, one for the head tally clerk and one had a ten shilling note for the Port Authority oiler who saw to the placing of quay portal cranes during the working of a ship.
> 
> “Oil for the wheels of commerce” one could say in those less censorious times.
> 
> Keith


Ozzy wharfies had full time hand trolley wheel oilers,they were on wheely wheel good money.


----------



## Bankman (7 mo ago)

trotterdotpom said:


> Ha ha. Those cadets! Moral of the story, if you don't run out of money in Yokohama, you're doing something wrong.
> 
> John T
> 
> PS Probably the Daimaru.


Sounds like a waste of time and money.


----------



## Bankman (7 mo ago)

makko said:


> John,
> 
> Another bad memory - I was chased around Yoko by Nav Cadets who had run out of money! The oldest are the bestest: Put in order," Off, Fork!".
> 
> ...


This doesn't make sense,even I can't think of a comment ,did you become a hazard to shipping


----------



## Bankman (7 mo ago)

FuzzyGolfito said:


> As a Chief Engineer, the port Capt. generally tried to steal a taxi that I had ordered. And was supposedly supervising deck stuff....Port Engineers serve a similar function!


Just order another cab.


----------



## Bankman (7 mo ago)

trotterdotpom said:


> Ha ha. Those cadets! Moral of the story, if you don't run out of money in Yokohama, you're doing something wrong.
> 
> John T
> 
> PS Probably the Daimaru.


More like moral of nothing ness.


----------

